# freezing bait for future use?



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

im gonna get some bait to save for later this year, what is the best method for freezing bait? i plan on getting some croaker and spot and a few other types for fall fishing.how long will this frozen bait be goog for? any tips?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

salt!

lightly coat fillets or whole fish with salt, lay flat and separate in bag and freeze.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

My buddy owns Fishing Unlimited Tackle Shop in Nags Head. He thawed some larger Finger Mullet he caught last Fall, when thawed they looked great, Smelled great and felt great, but the hook life was short. His method involved tossing them in a heavy brine as soon as he cast netted them, my guess is they "Pumped the salt solution" through their little bodies somehow. I know brining when still alive is the method Calcutta Baits (Best Damn Bait You'll Ever Drag) uses on their Ballyho, but the add formaldihide (sp). If memory serves me correct they used a little toooooo much fo-mal-d-hide one year and the skin started falling off the OI mates hands.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

One other thing I have done in the past. Make friends with someone in the seafood industry, Here's why. They have access to real vacum packing and blast freezing, Believe me it is night and day difference.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the info.


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

Here is a article that you may find useful:

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/saltwater/fishing/article/0,12746,187148,00.html

Dennis


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hookinfinger offers some excellent advice. ice/water/salt/soda..... the only method worth doing


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

I agree that's the one I use. The best I found so far.

In the roll-about cooler make a slurry of sea water, bag-o-ice, salt(no iodine) and baking soda. Cast netted bait goes right in the cooler for about four hours. Pack the bait in ziplocks with enough of the slurry water to cover fish. Freeze!


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks all, one more question is that regular salt?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*sea or kosher salt*

fishies don't like the iodine in table salt.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dont forget if you have one vacum seal yor bait it WILL last mush longer.


----------

